# T-shirts personnaliss sur Strasbourg et sa banlieue



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

hello!!

est ce que quelqu'un connait un site d'ou il est possible de personnaliser des T-shirts avec notamment ses propres logos???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Hello,

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît un site de moteur de recherche sur Internet ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît un site de moteur de recherche sur Internet ?


 
pas moyen d'en trouver un qui propose de pouvoir imprimer a la fois du texte et l'un de ses propres logos... mais merci de m'allumer direct c'est toujours plaisant...


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît un site de moteur de recherche sur Internet ?



Utilise la recherche du forum, sinon envoi un MP a Bobbynountchak, il devrait pouvoir te renseigner 



Perso, je recherche une bielle pour 125 CRM, faire proposition.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

bref...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223411 a dit:
			
		

> Utilise la recherche du forum, sinon envoi un MP a Bobbynountchak, il devrait pouvoir te renseigner
> 
> 
> 
> Perso, je recherche une bielle pour 125 CRM, faire proposition.


@djayh
il existe  &#233;galement une option pas ch&#232;re
, hors internet  et probablement sur internet aussi
ca  s'appelle le transfert
en gros ce sont des "feuilles de photocopies" un peu special

en entr&#233;e :votre visuel ( finalis&#233
en sortie :des feuilles avec le visuel , &#224;  coller; par chaleur,  sur le  tissu

c'est tr&#232;s suffisant pour des petites series ou m&#234;me des visuels tous differents


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

Bref quoi ??

Argumentes un peu, l&#224; c'est court.


Bon alors, je re-citue si tu veux. T'es sur le forum macg&#233;n&#233;ration, au Bar plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment. Est-ce selon toi l'endroit pour faire une recherche de ce type ?

Ne crois tu pas qu'en allant sur un moteur de recherche (google par exemple), tu pourrais trouver quelques renseignements, s&#251;rement plus adapt&#233; a ce que tu cherches.

Parce que l&#224;, tu t'exposes &#224; la raillerie des habitu&#233;s des bars. Des fils comme le tiens, il s'en ouvre un paquet par jour, alors &#224; force, comme tu peux le voir, on en a plein le cul.

Plein le cul parce que de tout m&#226;cher &#224; des feignasses, &#231;a devient lourd.

Voil&#224;, maintenant tu sais tout, ou presque.

Bisous sur la truffe.

Bassou.



Normalement, ce fil devrait bient&#244;t fermer.


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

PS : surtout ne te froisse pas non plus cher djayhh, des fils comme &#231;a on en est friand, &#231;a permet de montrer aux mod&#233;rateurs que ce sont rien que des enfoir&#233;s (surtout Amok), des fachos (surtout BackCat) ou alors les 2 r&#233;unis (surtout Nephou).

Et puis ca laisse le temps &#224; Ponkhead de sortir une blague un peu plus dr&#244;le. Ca l'a&#232;re en somme 


:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> @djayh
> il existe également une option pas chère
> , hors internet et probablement sur internet aussi
> ca s'appelle le transfert
> ...


 
une "presse" n'est pas necessaire pour cela ???


----------



## Nephou (2 Avril 2007)

ouais en m&#234;me temps, c&#8217;est le printemps, nous sommes d&#8217;humeur primesauti&#232;re donc. Nous pouvons laisser ouvert &#224; titre d&#8217;exemple_ou bien je passe le fil &#224; nos camarades d&#8217;Arts graphiques

  

Bon, cependant on essaye de rester calme, courtois et _tutti quanti


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

P'tain Nephou il fait rien qu'&#224; faire expr&#232;s pour me contredire&#8230;


Mod&#233;ration de mou dans c'Bar


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2007)

une photocopieuse
des t shirts
un fer à repasser
-le papier spécial

o boudiou

et EN PLUS je marche  

bon alors je vais  FLAUUUUUDER !!

y a des sites 
qu'on trouve
si on veut

( faut vouloir c"'est ca le hic)


----------



## Nephou (2 Avril 2007)

*rien l&#224;* 

*l&#224; non plus* 

_bisous by Nephou_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

djayhh a dit:


> pas moyen d'en trouver un qui propose de pouvoir imprimer a la fois du texte et l'un de ses propres logos... mais merci de m'allumer direct c'est toujours plaisant...


Tu as donc d&#233;j&#224; cherch&#233; mais tu as besoin d'un truc pr&#233;cis que tu ne trouves pas - mais tu ne le dis pas.
Bonne id&#233;e !

Bon, ok, je suis m&#233;chant, grrr ! (mais bassman est pire, l&#224; il fait le gentil, mais au fond, il est jaloux de mes vannes)

J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a. Ils te permettent de t&#233;l&#233;charger un motif &#224; imprimer sur le t-shirt. A toi de mettre ce que tu veux dans le motif (logo et texte) non ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2007)

djayhh a dit:


> une "presse" n'est pas necessaire pour cela ???


 
non, un b&#234;te fer &#224; repasser &#233;lectrique fait tr&#232;s bien l'affaire....

C'est ce qui me permet chaque ann&#233;e &#224; Apple Expo, d'arborer mon pseudo et mon avatar en grand sur un T-Shirt MacG 

Bon sinon, je me demande si www.lafraise.com ne permet pas de faire &#233;diter des mini-s&#233;ries personnalis&#233;e.

Il y a aussi un site allemand dont j'ai oubli&#233; le nom, mais dont StuffMC faisait de la pub sur www.pomcast.com (un site de T-shirt sur lequel on peut ouvrir sa propre boutique avec SES propres T-shirt)!

J'ai retrouv&#233;... c'est www.spreadshirt.com et tu cliques sur l'onglet "Impression"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu as donc déjà cherché mais tu as besoin d'un truc précis que tu ne trouves pas - mais tu ne le dis pas.
> Bonne idée !
> 
> Tiens, ici, tu peux télécharger le motif que tu veux imprimer - ca ne va pas ça ?
> (google, trente secondes)


 
j'en suis desole si je me suis mal exprime mais je ne pensais pas atterir au sein d'un climat si hostil...
merci mais c'est mes propres logos que je suis apose a un t-shirt et non un de ceux que je peux telecharger mais merci tout de meme


----------



## Nephou (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223433 a dit:
			
		

> P'tain Nephou il fait rien qu'à faire exprès pour me contredire
> 
> 
> Modération de mou dans c'Bar



*révélation* : les modos du bar, bande de mous faudrait ressusciter  le  _façon Nous deux

_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est ce qui me permet chaque année à Apple Expo, d'arborer mon pseudo et mon avatar en grand sur un T-Shirt MacG


On reconnaît tout de suite un homme de goût.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> non, un bête fer à repasser électrique fait très bien l'affaire....
> 
> C'est ce qui me permet chaque année à Apple Expo, d'arborer mon pseudo et mon avatar en grand sur un T-Shirt MacG
> 
> ...


 
merci


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

djayhh a dit:


> j'en suis desole si je me suis mal exprime mais je ne pensais pas atterir au sein d'un climat si hostil...
> merci mais c'est mes propres logos que je suis apose a un t-shirt et non un de ceux que je peux telecharger mais merci tout de meme



En disant télécharger, Ponk parlait d'uploader ton propre motif perso (envoyer ton motif a toi, sur leur site)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> *révélation* : les modos du bar, bande de mous faudrait ressusciter  le  _façon Nous deux
> 
> _


Je ne suis pas contre une petite résurrection, si c'est bien fait. Et puis c'est de saison.


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne suis pas contre une petite résurrection, si c'est bien fait. Et puis c'est de saison.


Oh ! Molo, pas eu le temps de participer a ton super Thread de la mort qui tue ou qu'il faut &#233;crire dedans avec un vrai stylo.


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223411 a dit:
			
		

> Utilise la recherche du forum, sinon envoi un MP a Bobbynountchak, il devrait pouvoir te renseigner
> 
> 
> 
> Perso, je recherche une bielle pour 125 CRM, faire proposition.


 
Je devrais pouvoir te trouver &#231;a... mais il vaut mieux en parler en MP, sinon on va encore me dire que je suis HS  

Sinon pour revenir au sujet...   www.spreadshirt.com  semble &#234;tre la solution recherch&#233;e


----------



## Nephou (2 Avril 2007)

djayhh a dit:


> j'en suis desole si je me suis mal exprime mais je ne pensais pas atterir au sein d'un climat si hostil...
> merci mais c'est mes propres logos que je suis apose a un t-shirt et non un de ceux que je peux telecharger mais merci tout de meme




le climat n'est pas hostile : pour ressentir un vrai climat hostile il faudrait que tu sentes ton pantalon glisser sur tes chevilles et entendre « zip » ou encore faire ce genre de sortie. 

Des réponses te sont données, _certaines de manière ludique_  mais personne n'est payé pour répondre dans la minute à Raymond qu'a perdu les clefs du camion et qui voudrait savoir si un habitant de Vierzon pourrait aller chercher son pote Roger avec le double des clefs et le déposer à Strasbourg parce que Lulu la Nantaise est coincée dans la couchette de la cabine.

bisous by Nephou


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223448 a dit:
			
		

> En disant télécharger, Ponk parlait d'uploader ton propre motif perso (envoyer ton motif a toi, sur leur site)


Oui, voilà.

Voilà, voilà, voilà.

Bon, vu comme je suis parti, je vais aller me faire des ennemis dans "présentez-vous" tiens !

Allez, djayhh, bons t-shirts.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> le climat n'est pas hostile : pour ressentir un vrai climat hostile il faudrait que tu sentes ton pantalon glisser sur tes chevilles et entendre « zip » ou encore faire ce genre de sortie.
> 
> Des réponses te sont données, _certaines de manière ludique_  mais personne n'est payé pour répondre dans la minute à Raymond qu'a perdu les clefs du camion et qui voudrait savoir si un habitant de Vierzon pourrait aller chercher son pote Roger avec le double des clefs et le déposer à Strasbourg parce que Lulu la Nantaise est coincée dans la couchette de la cabine.
> 
> bisous by Nephou


 
et c'est la raison de mon merci


----------



## tirhum (2 Avril 2007)

Facile &#224; dessiner une nantaise ?!...
_(elles s'appellent toutes Lulu (les nantaises) ?!...)... _


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> lDes réponses te sont données, _certaines de manière ludique_  mais personne n'est payé pour répondre dans la minute à Raymond qu'a perdu les clefs du camion et qui voudrait savoir si un habitant de Vierzon pourrait aller chercher son pote Roger avec le double des clefs et le déposer à Strasbourg parce que Lulu la Nantaise est coincée dans la couchette de la cabine.
> 
> bisous by Nephou


je connais quelqu'un qui est pas loin si ca interesse, je préviens
il lui faut juste une caisse de nectar du Mexicain en dédommagement

14h 02, plus d'une minute
sauved by the gong


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Facile à dessiner une nantaise ?!...
> _(elles s'appellent toutes Lulu (les nantaises) ?!...)... _


 
No problemo:


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Des réponses te sont données, _certaines de manière ludique_  mais personne n'est payé pour répondre dans la minute à Raymond qu'a perdu les clefs du camion et qui voudrait savoir si un habitant de Vierzon pourrait aller chercher son pote Roger avec le double des clefs et le déposer à Strasbourg parce que Lulu la Nantaise est coincée dans la couchette de la cabine.
> 
> bisous by Nephou



Alorsr là, cher confrère, permet moi de sortir de mes gonds. Raymond n'est pas de Vierzon, mais alors pas du tout !

Il est de VeZouL. Que ce soit tenu pour dit entre nous, je reviendrais pas dessus. 


Non mais !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

29 posts en 29 minutes - je crois que nous tenons le débat du printemps.

Nous pourrions appeller ça "printemps du t-shirt et de l'hostilité"

Non ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2007)

printemps s'en faut , en quelque sorte


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

Sinon pour faire un t-shirt pas trop cher :

- acheter un tisheurt uni
- imprimer son logo (en couleur ou pas)
- mettre des petits scotchs au 4 coin de la feuille
- coller sur le tisheurt.


Nota : Bien pensez &#224; retirer le logo avant de mettre le tisheurt en machine.


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223473 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour faire un t-shirt pas trop cher :
> 
> - acheter un tisheurt uni
> - imprimer son logo (en couleur ou pas)
> ...


 
tu laves tes T-shirt toi?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223473 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour faire un t-shirt pas trop cher :
> 
> - acheter un tisheurt uni
> - imprimer son logo (en couleur ou pas)
> ...


c'était... en direct the vezoulworkshop
A vous les studios


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

Tous les 6 ans, pas plus. Normal quoi


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'était... en direct the vezoulworkshop
> A vous les studios



On tiens un concept de site internet là...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Tu peux aussi utiliser un marqueur ind&#233;l&#233;bile sur un t-shirt blanc.
(ou du blanco sur un t-shirt noir, &#224; condition de ne jamais le laver)

Ou, acheter un t-shirt en soie et faire de la peinture sur soie (comme le joli foulard offert pour maman quant tu avais six ans)

Sinon, tu as l'option Magritte, juste la mention "Ce t-shirt comporte un logo"*
Mais l&#224;...
Je ne sais pas.




* Et toutes les jolies passantes un peu cultiv&#233;es penseront &#224; une pipe en te regardant...


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223481 a dit:
			
		

> Tous les 6 ans, pas plus. Normal quoi


 
'pecable. Comme moi donc!

D'ailleurs j'attends que les petits scotch aux coins du logo, se décollent d'eux-même. C'est un peu comme les puces signalant qu'on a dépassé la Date LImite de Consommation sur les produits frais (quoique comparer mes T-shirt à un produit frais, je n'y avais pas pensé jusqu'à ce jour...)


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223484 a dit:
			
		

> On tiens un concept de site internet là...


 
Tu crois qu'on pourrait le décliner sur Second LIfe?  
(NON! pas taper! Pas taper! :rose: )


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Avril 2007)

Je passe juste comme ça rapidement, 

Mais quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire ce qu'est au juste un t-shirt ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

T'acharnes pas à poser des questions ici.

Moi, pour mon site de recherche, personne ne m'a répondu !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sinon, tu as l'option Magritte, juste la mention "Ce t-shirt comporte un logo"*
> Mais là...
> Je ne sais pas.
> * Et toutes les jolies passantes un peu cultivées penseront à une pipe en te regardant...


ou facon ben ou pseudo humour de boutiques à touristes

_ma boite est radine et tout ce qu'elle a pu se permettre est ce texte_


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> T'acharnes pas à poser des questions ici.
> 
> Moi, pour mon site de recherche, personne ne m'a répondu !



Menteur  !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223504 a dit:
			
		

> Menteur  !


Mais toi tu fais rien qu'à être hostile aussi !
Je ne lis plus tes posts, et toc.


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

Memepovr&#233; que j'suis au Style !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Et après, c'est moi qui fait des jeux de mots moucraves.....



Bon, sinon, à part ça, tu mets des t-shirts avec des logos, toi ? (histoire de recoller au sujet)


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et après, c'est moi qui fait des jeux de mots moucraves.....
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, sinon, à part ça, tu mets des t-shirts avec des logos, toi ? (histoire de recoller au sujet)


 

Visiblement c'est bien le cas.... (le 3ème en partant de la gauche à la troisième rangée de chaises)


----------



## divoli (2 Avril 2007)

Cela me rappelle ce membre qui spammait les forum de MacGé avec des liens commerciaux, pour tout et n'importe quoi, même pour des logiciels PC, ainsi que pour des impressions sur tee-shirt, justement.

Et que les admin et les modos devaient pister pour supprimer ses messages. :hein:

Il faudrait peut-être le rappeler, finalement...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223426 a dit:
			
		

> PS : surtout ne te froisse pas non plus cher djayhh, des fils comme ça on en est friand, ça permet de montrer aux modérateurs que ce sont rien que des enfoirés (surtout Amok), des fachos (surtout BackCat) ou alors les 2 réunis (surtout Nephou).
> e




Nephou facho *et* enfoiré ??????   

toutes mes illusions sont perdue, 
cette fois ma deprime touche le fond


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Salut, c'est peu etre ça que tu cherches :

SpeedTshirt.com 

à la revoyure


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> Nephou facho *et* enfoiré ??????
> 
> toutes mes illusions sont perdue,
> cette fois ma deprime touche le fond


Soit un fafoiré, soit un encho
encho...
comme sur les pizzas ?

Tiens, une pizza, voilà une bonne façon d'avoir un logo sur le t-shirt - et un original, unique, façon test de Ror_machin_truc_impossible_à_écrire_sans_faute


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223422 a dit:
			
		

> Bref quoi ??
> 
> Argumentes un peu, l&#224; c'est court.
> 
> ...



Vous trouvez pas que Bassman a un melon pas possible? Il se prend pour un mod&#233;rateur du bar 
maintenant.  

En m&#234;me temps, c'est pas pire que Bobby.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Tiens, voilà Ed.
Le sujet va fermer.




Attendez, attendez !
Je crois que bobby a un truc à dire.


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

Rezba a peut &#234;tre un truc &#224; dire aussi&#8230; Mieux vaut attendre encore un peu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, voilà Ed.
> Le sujet va fermer.
> 
> 
> ...


J'attends toujours mon T-shirt "vire la plist".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'attends toujours mon T-shirt "vire la plist".


Tiens, et si on faisait un sujet "t'&#233;cris un truc sur un t-shirt, tu le prends en photo et tu poste la photo (&#224; condition que &#231;a respecte la charte)" ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, et si on faisait un sujet "t'écris un truc sur un t-shirt, tu le prends en photo et tu poste la photo (à condition que ça respecte la charte)" ?


Encore un sujet &#224; la mords-moi le Doc!


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

Un tisheurt avec : "J'ai mit le doigt dans la charte !" &#231;a passe ou pas ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2007)

&#231;a d&#233;pend de la taille du doigt.


----------



## Bassman (2 Avril 2007)

Tu te doutes bien, nous sommes sur un forum, mon &#233;go et ma vanit&#233; m'emp&#234;che de r&#233;pondre autre chose que tr&#232;s gros, le doigt


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4223632 a dit:
			
		

> Un tisheurt avec : "J'ai mit le doigt dans la charte !" ça passe ou pas ?


 
Si tu corriges la faute d'orthographe, y'a pas de raison qu'on te fasse une quelconque remontrance!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

B****l de m***e de p****n de c*l de p***e &#224; c******s !

Faut que ce soit pile le jour ou le net explose au taf pour qu'un nioube qui ne sait pas utiliser google ou trop fain&#233;ant pour le faire vienne poser la question fadasse du jour dans le bar.

D'habitude, je ferme &#231;a dans la minute, et l&#224; PAF ! Y'en a sur 4 pages ! C'est mon fournisseur de wassingues (savez pas c'que c'est une wassingue, hein ? Bande de gueux ! ) qui va &#234;tre content tiens&#8230;

Hostile ? On n'a m&#234;me pas encore commenc&#233;.

Mais bon. Il n'est plus l&#224; de toutes fa&#231;ons.


On ferme ou le garde celui-l&#224; finalement ? :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2007)

Si, si, je sais ce que c'est qu'une wassingue.


----------



## Nephou (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4223860 a dit:
			
		

> B****l de m***e de p****n de c*l de p***e à c******s !
> 
> Faut que ce soit pile le jour ou le net explose au taf pour qu'un nioube qui ne sait pas utiliser google ou trop fainéant pour le faire vienne poser la question fadasse du jour dans le bar.
> 
> ...



Je pense que ça y est, on a été au bout des possibilités de ce fil : y'a du sexe, de la violence et de la complainte. Achevons le

  

_pis moi je sais ce qu'est une wassingue _


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Attendez, attendez !
> Je crois que bobby a un truc à dire.




Prout.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Prout.



C'est vrai. 
Ceci dit j'aurais pu dire pute, passque maintenant &#231;a passe, alors qu'avant non. Ici il y a une censure &#233;volutive, je trouve &#231;a formidable.

J'ajouterai qu'avec un bon marqueur on peut se faire des t-shirt personnalis&#233;s bien chouettos pour pas cher. 
(Parce que la combine &#224; la con de Bassman avec du papier et tout le bordel, pardon mais c'es d&#233;pass&#233;. )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4223860 a dit:
			
		

> (savez pas c'que c'est une wassingue, hein ? Bande de gueux ! )


Pourtant, c'est facile, c'est une seinse (orthographe aproximative bas&#233;e sur une connaissance uniquement phon&#233;tique du mot, d&#233;sol&#233

Ca s'&#233;crit pas wasseing, d'ailleurs ???

Et peut-&#234;tre qu'on peut y foutre un logo dessus (comment que je recolle grave au sujet, moi !)


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> _ou bien je passe le fil à nos camarades dArts graphiques
> 
> _



J'allais le proposer !


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est vrai.
> Ceci dit j'aurais pu dire pute, passque maintenant ça passe, alors qu'avant non. Ici il y a une censure évolutive, je trouve ça formidable.



*Moi ce que je trouve formidable, c'est le ban évolutif : du sujet, pour 24, 48, 72 heures, un mois, deux mois, définitif !*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si, si, je sais ce que c'est qu'une wassingue.



moi pas alors avant de fermer expliquez moi :rose: 

pas l'explication de la fermeture, suis dinde , on me le dit tultemp mais quand meme  
mais ce que  c'est le wass machin 






si si meme feignasse  je suis, pas envie de chercher


----------



## tirhum (2 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> moi pas alors avant de fermer expliquez moi :rose:
> 
> pas l'explication de la fermeture, suis dinde , on me le dit tultemp mais quand meme
> mais ce que  c'est le wass machin
> ...


Un truc mou ... et que tu essores de temps en temps....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Un truc mou ... et que tu essores de temps en temps....



mou ????? trop de soupline ?

j'aimerais bien demander a ma machine a laver mais suis sure qu'elle ne voudra pas me repondre !!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Une serpillière - pour les gens du nord.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Cette fois-ci, tout est dit.

'Tention aux doigts !


----------

